# My first 15 pan palette!!



## girlstar (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I bought one of these at the Pro store yesterday, and tonight I finally took the plunge and depotted all of my eyeshadows (except Jest, which is in an old screw top style pot and I don't know how to do those).

So here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And yes, I do have Danse marked on the calendar (if you noticed that..)


----------



## labwom (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool! I remember depotting all my e/s when I got a 15 pan. A lot of work and I also had Danse marked on my calendar, as if I would have forgotten! =)


----------



## n_c (Dec 6, 2006)

looks so pretty all laid out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you getting with all those empties?


----------



## girlstar (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_looks so pretty all laid out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are you getting with all those empties?_

 
I'm hoping for two eyeshadows so I gotta wait until I can hit up a freestanding store. I never wear lipstick.

I dunno what colours.. I have a huge wishlist of eyeshadow colours though, so it shouldn't be hard


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 6, 2006)

yay for you! I depotted a few days ago too & it was fun ^.^

heres how to depot MAC screw top e/s:
http://www.makeupaddict.org/macscrewdepot.html


----------



## CreaMoon (Dec 6, 2006)

I still have a long way to go till I get my first 15.


----------



## girlstar (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_yay for you! I depotted a few days ago too & it was fun ^.^

heres how to depot MAC screw top e/s:
http://www.makeupaddict.org/macscrewdepot.html_

 
I'm not sure I want to.. it was the first MAC e/s I bought, back in the 90s. It has memories


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 6, 2006)

good for you, i was so happy when i first got mine, too.

i've yet to start depotting though, so i have about 90 e/s just hanging out their little pots, haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool.  From your signature I can tell that you are really looking forward to Danse!


----------



## girlstar (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Very cool.  From your signature I can tell that you are really looking forward to Danse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah! I kinda wanna buy all the e/s just cos of their names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i DEFINITELY need Corps de Coleur!


----------



## 5_mac_love (Dec 8, 2006)

yay, i love palettes!! nice first choice of colors!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 8, 2006)

I love palettes! You have some good choices. I wish I had the nerve to depot, but my counter won't accept depotted b2m's.


----------



## girlstar (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I love palettes! You have some good choices. I wish I had the nerve to depot, but my counter won't accept depotted b2m's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eep! That's evil of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't you send them into MAC via mail? I think I read somewhere about that..

I have never ever b2m'ed before. I'm going to be taking these to the Square one MAC in Mississauga, and I hope they accept depotted ones. I want to pick up coppering and parfait amour


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_ I want to pick up coppering and parfait amour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you will LOVE coppering! at first i couldnt decide how exactly to wear it, but now that i've worn it some...i try to pair it with everything! haha


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

I love electric eel!!!!!!! thanks!


----------

